# Retroglo flashlight pen



## kaiserlives (Dec 20, 2012)

I have this older Retroglo flashlight pen/light and was wondering if they work and if its worth opening up..Its still in original packing ...
I have been collecting flashlights forever and thought this was different..
My favorite light is a streamlight stinger led 
Thanks 
Still trying to figure out how to use this sight


----------



## Backpacker Light (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to CPF kaiserlives! I have never heard of this light, and I also have collected many penlights, so am very interested in your find.

What do you mean when you say "older"? Does the packaging have a barcode? Is there a date shown anywhere? 

Generally any collectible is much more valuable in it's original package.

Google has only taught me that Retroglo is some type of reflective yarn. Does your your light have a "glow"?

http://www.metlon.com/retroglo.htm


----------



## kaiserlives (Jan 1, 2013)

Backpacker Light said:


> Welcome to CPF kaiserlives! I have never heard of this light, and I also have collected many penlights, so am very interested in your find.
> 
> What do you mean when you say "older"? Does the packaging have a barcode? Is there a date shown anywhere?
> 
> ...



I did find something on the internet... The company was around about 2000 -2001 ....Im not sure about the rules here and not sure if i can post the link...Thanks


----------



## kaiserlives (Jan 1, 2013)

Guess the picture didnt work...Any advise on how to add pictures ? Thanks


----------



## x2o (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey Kaiser,

To get the images posted here on CPF, You'll need to first upload them to a hosting site such as imgur.com
Once uploaded, you can paste the direct link here in between then tags and then it will work :).

Oh also I believe CPF enforces a maximum size of 800x600 for embedded images so don't use anything huge

I'm also curious to see this light! :thumbsup:


----------



## borrower (Jan 3, 2013)

kaiserlives, if you're still having a problem with getting a pic up, send me a private message and you can email it to me for posting. I'm dying to see this thing.


----------



## kaiserlives (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry, been busy with work..Here is a link of a picture of it...Thanks for the help and interest

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/78107-retroglo-flashlight-pen?in=user

I like to collect old things and have other posts on this site


----------



## borrower (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for the link.


----------

